# New York City!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

_"Hot time, Summer in the City!!"_

I'm coming in to New York City on Wednesday August 18 and will be there until Saturday 21.

Anyone like to get together, very informal, on Thursday or Friday?

Pick the day and give me some suggestions that would be good meeting spots!


----------



## alec4444 (Apr 27, 2009)

Love to meet up, and I should be here. The Brandy Library (www.brandylibrary.com) comes to mind, although it might be really funny to get a large group together and crash a dive bar.

Cheers!
--A


----------



## Dressed for business (Mar 11, 2010)

Either day works for me as well, Thursday would be best. Uptpwn or downtown? How about the library at the Regency on Park Avenue, or any bar in the Wall Street area?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Dressed for business said:


> Either day works for me as well, Thursday would be best. Uptpwn or downtown? How about the library at the Regency on Park Avenue, or any bar in the Wall Street area?


The Library at the Regency would be perfect, but do you think it's large enough? Not sure but maybe about 20 Members.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

alec4444 said:


> Love to meet up, and I should be here. The Brandy Library (www.brandylibrary.com) comes to mind, although it might be really funny to get a large group together and crash a dive bar.
> 
> Cheers!
> --A


That place looks amazing! Where is it?


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Thursdays are better than Fridays - the Brandy Library is very convenient!

https://www.brandylibrary.com/sections2007/map.htm


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Would anyone prefer to meet in Queens?


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*I am indeed around that weekend . . .*

. . . name a venue, and I'll do my best to be there!


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

Andy said:


> The Library at the Regency would be perfect, but do you think it's large enough? Not sure but maybe about 20 Members.


Something tells me that wherever this group meets, it will be 'hoppin.' Atleast from a fashion perspective!

Wish I could be there!


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

The title of this thread reminds me of an older commercial for Pace Picante Sauce:


----------



## son of brummell (Sep 29, 2004)

At that time of year you should have no problem getting into any restaurant on either night.

Also, I think that "restaurant month" will still be in effect.

Have a great time! I shall be on vacation.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We may just give it up if son of brummell won't be there!!!

Here are a couple more location suggestions:
Nice places that come to mind:

1. Le Cirque (E 59th St across from Bloomingdale's; the bar room may be a bit more informal for a "crowd"); and

2. Osteria del Circo (W 55th St bet 6th & 7th Aves.; owned by the Le Cirque family; less formal, just as good.​Would the Library at the Regency (61st & Park Ave) have enough room? I think we'd mostly be standing, depending on our numbers.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We may just give it up if *son of brummell* won't be there!!!

Here are a couple more location suggestions:
Nice places that come to mind:

1. Le Cirque (E 59th St across from Bloomingdale's; the bar room may be a bit more informal for a "crowd"); and

2. Osteria del Circo (W 55th St bet 6th & 7th Aves.; owned by the Le Cirque family; less formal, just as good.​Would the Library at the Regency (61st and Park Ave) have enough room? I think we'd mostly be standing depending on our numbers.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I am scheduled to be in Chicago for business that week. However, I should be flying home no later than Friday morning (possibly Thursday). Therefore Friday would be the best day for me. I would definitely like to attend. If it is Thursday, I will see if it can be arranged.


----------



## psycho1964 (Oct 20, 2006)

Count me in for one!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Down to the details:

Let's pick a location. The candidates (so far) are

The Brandy Library (www.brandylibrary.com)
Le Cirque (E 59th St)
Osteria del Circo (W 55th St bet 6th & 7th Aves.)
Library at the Regency (61st & Park Ave)

Preferences? Other suggestions?

And an easy one - Thursday or Friday?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Have been to all but the Brandy Library. LeCirque?


----------



## alec4444 (Apr 27, 2009)

Andy said:


> Down to the details:
> 
> Let's pick a location. The candidates (so far) are
> 
> ...


I like the Brandy Library. Is this drinks or dinner though? BL is more of a drinks place. Either Thursday or Friday is fine by me.

Cheers!
--A


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Probably just drinks would be easier to accomplish! Dinner is much more complicated with individual payments and reservations and such.

So we have some votes for Brandy Library, Library bar at the Regency and Le Cirque (do they have a space in the bar where we could comfortably meet?)


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

+1 for Brandy Library


----------



## lukemil (Feb 20, 2009)

+1 more for Brandy Library. Albeit from a newbie.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I've been in touch with Brandy Library and awaiting response from the other location selections. But Brandy Library is being a little persnickety:
*From:* Brandy Library [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Tuesday, August 03, 2010 1:07 PM
*To:* 'Andy Gilchrist'
*Subject:* RE: Meeting location

I am sorry Andy, but without a minimum guarantee, we can't do it. We are not running after business for the simple fact that we do not like to pack the place, keeping it comfortable, and also because business is still very good, even during the slow time of summer. We will no matter what have business that night on both levels, whether from reservations, walk-ins or private party/tasting.
I hope we can accommodate on a different date in the future.

Best regards,

Flavien​I just e-mailed Flavien and said we can probably give them a good idea of the number of people a few days before! Anyone have any contacts at the Brandy Library?


----------



## LeonS (Apr 23, 2008)

Count me in. My vote is for Thursday.


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I will try to make it as well - I love the response from BL - "We don't actually NEED your business but thanks for asking" maybe the economy IS picking up?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Location progress.

Just heard from the Library at the Regency Hotel (and it's not so positive either):
Unfortunately, your group is too large to host in the Library. In addition, the Library does not accept reservations.

One of our private function rooms or specialty suites would be ideal for your group. I am more than happy to send you pricing for a cocktail reception if you are interested. The only drawback is that we cannot offer a cash bar for the reception. Our packages would either include a per person charge for open bar or a charge based on consumption.​Soundls like they would charge us extra for the room (with no atmosphere)!

_But wait!_ One of the Members contacted a new men's grooming store, MiN New York.
They are way downtown at 117 CROSBY STREET [ BTW. PRINCE & HOUSTON ]. I just heard from them and gave them the details and will wait to see what we can work out.

https://minnewyork.com/

Any thoughts about meeting at MiN ?


----------



## clothingconnoisseur (Oct 9, 2005)

Count me in as well. Either day is fine since I live here.


----------



## alec4444 (Apr 27, 2009)

I can't say enough good things about MiN - it's a really neat store with friendly and knowledgeable sales people. Great selection of shaving soaps and badger brushes.

The space is in a neat section of town (SoHo) while being a block off of Broadway. It's gorgeous inside; good open space to move around. A couple couches, so we'd mostly be standing.

Was the guy going to let us bring drinks or something?

--A


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Thanks for the comments alec4444! I think meeting at MiN's is going to work out!

The gracious Levi of MiN's has offerered usnot only the store for the evening but cocktails! I'll work out the details if *you all* (a Southern term for everyone :icon_smile agree that this would work. I'm not sure yet if we'd be paying individually for the drinks or in return a hosted bar we'd feel a little guilty and each purchase several hundred dollars of fine MiN products!! :icon_smile_big:

I had also checked with 21 Club and just got this back:
Thank you for your note. Unfortunately, '21' will be closed for our annual summer vacation August 16-September 8. Otherwise, we would have been delighted to reserve an area of the cocktail lounge or a private room for your cocktails.​


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Good news!!*

Good News! Chad at *MiN* has graciously allowed us to meet at the *MiN grooming products store*, 117 CROSBY STREET [ BTW. PRINCE & HOUSTON ], New York City.

Refreshments will be provided but we need a count. 
RSVP to me *[email protected] (Subject NYC Event RSVP)* with your name, e-mail and drink preference (just a survey now)! 

This will be Thursday, August 19 at Time? (6 or 7 PM ?)

*Don't bother MiN now but for reference here's the *PHONE 1 212 206 6366 and EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Important!*

Anyone here work for a drink (alcohol) distributor or company that would like to sponsor the Ask Andy get-together at MiN's NYC?

It would be great PR and I promise to drink all the left-overs so they don't have to haul anything back!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Mountain and Sackett (Aug 10, 2010)

Just joined Ask Andy about 4 minutes ago. Stitch Bar & Lounge would be appropriate (located in center of the Garment District...247 W. 37th Street). Great setup, right location, and good for Happy Hour.


----------



## alec4444 (Apr 27, 2009)

Andy said:


> This will be Thursday, August 19 at Time? (6 or 7 PM ?)


Sorry, so is this kicking off at 6 or 7pm? Didn't see a reply to this. Thanks!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Final Details and need your RSVP*

*Ask Andy Event in New York City*

*MiN grooming products store*, 117 CROSBY STREET [ BTW. PRINCE & HOUSTON ], New York City.

Refreshments will be provided but we need a count. 
RSVP to me *[email protected] (Subject NYC Event RSVP)* with your name, e-mail and drink preference (just a survey now)! 

This will be Thursday, August 19 at *7 PM* !


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Andy said:


> I had also checked with 21 Club and just got this back:
> Thank you for your note. Unfortunately, '21' will be closed for our annual summer vacation August 16-September 8. Otherwise, we would have been delighted to reserve an area of the cocktail lounge or a private room for your cocktails.​


The Four Seasons is closed around the same time. Apparently the regulars who can't spend the entire summer in the Hamptons still desert them for a few days around Memorial Day and then in the weeks leading up to Labor Day.

I'll be in New York in mid-September, so I'll miss this, but I'm definitely going to check out MiN while I'm there!


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Andy said:


> *Ask Andy Event in New York City*
> 
> *MiN grooming products store*, 117 CROSBY STREET [ BTW. PRINCE & HOUSTON ], New York City.
> 
> ...


I'm out of town this week, otherwise I would have loved to meet up...have a good time fellas.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

rgrossicone said:


> I'm out of town this week, otherwise I would have loved to meet up...have a good time fellas.


I'm here in NYC now so we'll miss you rgossicone and have a drink (or two) in your honor!!


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

We certainly will miss you RG - have fun wherever you are, and we'll drink to your honor (and to your success with Esquire BDRM).



Andy said:


> I'm here in NYC now so we'll miss you rgossicone and have a drink (or two) in your honor!!


----------



## alec4444 (Apr 27, 2009)

Can't wait to meet you guys! Thanks to those who set this up, and to MiN of course.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Well, that was a splendid evening! Thanks to Andy (and the chaps and chapesses at Min). I much enjoyed meeting him and his charming wife. Oh, the other forumites I met were charming too - just not as much .


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

What a fun evening! Good turnout and what a great group of gentlemen and ladies.

I will go driniking with all of you anytime!!! Plus everyone looked perfectly dressed!

MiN's is a spectacular store. They did a fantastic job of hosting - thanks Levi and Chad!

Wait until I get back to CA and get the photos posted.


----------



## psycho1964 (Oct 20, 2006)

I had a fantastic time. Always great to see Andy again.

Thanks to Chad and team for holding such a great get together. Great to meet people who enjoy dressing well.


----------



## LeonS (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks Andy! I really enjoyed meeting you and your wife and other members. Hope to meet again soon! :smile:


----------



## psycho1964 (Oct 20, 2006)

upr_crust and Andy


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Really bad photos - sorry!!!*

May a say a naughty word (or two) out loud? !! My photos didn't turn out well. I noticed that the flash wasn't going off, but didn't think much about it.

The selector wheel often gets turned in the case, and I just didn't check it.

I just spent an hour getting them off the camera and they all look like this:









It's a shame since the store is really beautiful, and the attendees looked great too.

Here is Levi (posing)!








Chad and I: (it's my best side, but not Chad's)









John Mountain with my two neckties from *www.mountainandsackett.com*
But more about that later!


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Gents, 

What a lovely evening!

The folks at MiN were gracious. Great space!!!

It was fun meeting Andy and his lovely wife.

Had nice chats with Jason, Stephen, Matt, Bruce and Frank.

After the event, I enjoyed a nice meal with Jason.

All in all a great time!!!

--Theoden


----------



## alec4444 (Apr 27, 2009)

Andy said:


> May a say a naughty word (or two) out loud? !! My photos didn't turn out well. I noticed that the flash wasn't going off, but didn't think much about it.
> 
> The selector wheel often gets turned in the case, and I just didn't check it.
> 
> I just spent an hour getting them off the camera and they all look like this


Nice seeing you guys, and Andy, it was a pleasure meeting you and your wife! If you can email me the original photos, I can probably make them a bit better. My email is: alec at alec dot com

Cheers!
--A


----------



## Jasonmarshalljazz (Jan 14, 2009)

Gents! It was great meeting all of you. I look forward to doing it again soon. Andy, thank you for organizing such a wonderful event. I would like to invite all of you to my show this Sunday night August 29th at the Vlada Lounge. My jazz quartet will be performing from 7pm to 11pm. NO Cover, No Minimum. Great food. Great music. Well dressed musicians. The address is 331 west 51st street in Manhattan between 8th and 9th Ave. It would be great to see all of you again.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Jasonmarshalljazz said:


> Gents! It was great meeting all of you. I look forward to doing it again soon. Andy, thank you for organizing such a wonderful event. I would like to invite all of you to my show this *Sunday night August 29th at the Vlada Lounge. My jazz quartet will be performing from 7pm to 11pm. NO Cover, No Minimum. Great food. Great music. Well dressed musicians. The address is 331 west 51st street in Manhattan between 8th and 9th Ave. *It would be great to see all of you again.


Jason:

I may have to fly back!


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Jason,

I'll run it by the Mrs. and she if she'd like a Jazz night out.

--Theoden


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Apologies for not making soiree. Was on business trip and could not get back to NY in time.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

KenR said:


> Apologies for not making soiree. Was on business trip and could not get back to NY in time.


KenR:

You missed a good one, and we missed you, but that's no excuse! The next AskAndy event you'll have to attend twice!!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Double the fun!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I too had to miss it due to not being in town (I'll be there the 11th through the 18th).

But I've been wanting to get a good safety razor for some time, so I will be paying a visit to MiN while I'm there!


----------

